# Erfahrungswerte mit M.2 SSDs die ganze Bootzeit (Knopfdruck bis Windowsbild)



## rotmilan (22. Februar 2016)

Hallo
meine M.2 SSD User

Es geht darum, um die Erfahrungswerte in diesem Thread zu sammeln, ab Chipsatz 97 sind M.2 Slot verfügbar, doch nicht mit voller Anbindung, ab Chipsatz 170 und X99 mit voller Anbindung.
In dieser Umfrage geht es nicht, um die volle Anbindung, sondern um die Bootzeit, ob sich die unterscheiden zw. den Chipsätze.
Alle die Windows 7 haben, die werden einen Treiber eingebunden haben in der Installation, od brauchten für Installation des Windows 7 anderstweitige Tricks.
Windows 8/8.1 und Windows 10 haben einen M.2 Treiber von Haus aus, und somit keine Neuinstallationsprobleme, und müssen nicht unbedingt den M.2 SSD Treiber des Herstellers nachinstallieren.
Welche Probleme man hat, um überhaupt Windows, egal ob 7, 8/8.1 und 10 zu installieren, ist nicht das Thema dieses Threads.
Leider habe ich selber keine Erfahrungswerte, da ich erst ab meinem X99 System mit der M.2 Samsung 950 Pro meine Erfahrungen machte und noch mache, also ein Neuling auf diesem Gebiet.

Meine Booteinstellungen (die nicht Thema dieses Threads sind, doch für Euch als Info dienen sollen) und PCIe Einstellung für M.2 volle Anbindung (auf AUTO ergibt die M.2 Anbindung) im Anhang 

Nun noch meine Bootzeiten vom X99 Board (überhaupt kein OC)
ohne SATA Anschlüsse, da alle im Bios deaktiviert -> 45Sek (auf- od abgerundet)
mit 7 SATA Anschlüsse inkl. ein RAID0 über Windows als Stripe - Volume ( RAID nicht über Chipsatz ) -> 1Min 07Sek 

Mein 2.ten PC (nicht in Betrieb) hatte ich eine SATA-SSD, die viel zügiger das Windows startete.
Mein Notebook mit einer SATA-SSD mit einem 2.ten SATA-HDD, bootet Windows 7 innerhalb von 16Sek.

Mein System (was sich auf die Bootzeit auswirken kann, daher GPU, Netzteil und Laufwerk unrelevant)
i7 5820K, Asus X99-A/USB3.1, 32GB DDR4-2400 (welche auf 2133 laufen), 2TB und 3TB HDDs, 4 SSDs (2 davon im Windows RAID0, nochmals nicht als Chipsatz RAID0)
das wichtigste zuletzt Samsung 950Pro 512GB (M.2) auf welchem das Windows 7 Pro 64bit installiert ist mit allen Updates (ausser Windows 10 Generve = das Upgrade Ritual von Microsoft nervt)

Danke für Eure Antworten, und bitte keine Fragen betreffend Installation, SSD, etc... macht einen eigenen Thread auf, wenn über die Suche nicht schon ein Thread über das Thema gibt, danke.

Gruss rotmilan


----------



## SchumiGSG9 (22. Februar 2016)

Da die Bootzeiten von vielen Sachen beeinflusst werden können z.B. wie lange das System die Systemdaten Anzeigen soll bzw. warten soll ob jemand ins Bios will oder nicht oder ob Windows erst mal noch ein Patch installieren muss oder man sich erst noch anmelden muss alles kostet zeit und somit können schon mal 30sec Bootszeit unterschied alleine dadurch kommen. Und als ob es überhaupt bei einem PC eine Rolle spielt der wird doch höchstens 2x am Tag neu gestartet bzw. eingeschaltet die restliche Zeit läuft er einfach durch oder im Energiespar Modus oder was auch immer wo er dann auch schneller wieder betriebsbereit ist.


----------



## rotmilan (22. Februar 2016)

SchumiGSG9 schrieb:


> Da die Bootzeiten von vielen Sachen beeinflusst werden können.


Kein Login
Du hast keine M.2


----------



## CL90 (26. Februar 2016)

Sehe ich das richtig, das du nur Hilfe von Leuten haben willst die eine M.2 Haben?^^
Vielleicht haben die anderen ja trotzdem sinnvolles zeug zu sagen 

An deiner Stelle würde ich die Bootzeit wenn sie denn so hoch ist, aufteilen in:
- "boot" bis BiosScreen
- boot bis Windows Ladebildschirm
- systemboot bis Desktop
Wenn du die einzelnen zeiten davon hast, kannst du vielleicht besser feststellen woran es liegt.
zumindest gezielter Suchen.


----------



## rotmilan (26. Februar 2016)

Nein
ich will Erfahrungswerte von PCIe SSD Usern


----------



## CL90 (26. Februar 2016)

Also ich kann dir sagen das eine PCIe SSD ziemlicher müll ist, wenn dein System damit erst nach 47s gebootet hat.
Meine Gammel SSD bootet mein win10 system nach 17s


----------



## rotmilan (26. Februar 2016)

CL90 schrieb:


> Also ich kann dir sagen das eine PCIe SSD ziemlicher müll ist, wenn dein System damit erst nach 47s gebootet hat.
> Meine Gammel SSD bootet mein win10 system nach 17s



äusserst hilfreich


----------



## nonamez78 (28. Februar 2016)

Die bei mir verbaute m.2 SSD von Samsung (950 Pro) pfeift das System in max 15-20s hoch (Login, das Gerödel danach habe ich durch einige Dienste und Tools wohl selber verbrochen). Chipsatz X99. Mit diesem Board hatte ich nie Probleme. Ein kurz verbautes Maximus VII Extreme brachte mir aber auch unangenehm lange Verzögerungen, die ich bis zum Rückversand (hatte noch andere Gründe) nicht wegbekommen habe.


----------



## rotmilan (28. Februar 2016)

nonamez78 schrieb:


> Die bei mir verbaute m.2 SSD von Samsung (950 Pro) pfeift das System in max 15-20s hoch (Login, das Gerödel danach habe ich durch einige Dienste und Tools wohl selber verbrochen). Chipsatz X99. Mit diesem Board hatte ich nie Probleme. Ein kurz verbautes Maximus VII Extreme brachte mir aber auch unangenehm lange Verzögerungen, die ich bis zum Rückversand (hatte noch andere Gründe) nicht wegbekommen habe.



Ich möchte rausfinden, welche Einstellungen man tätigen kann für die M.2 SSD, damit schneller bootet.
Maximus hat noch einige extra Chip drin, auch jedes Board bootet nicht gleich. Wie lange wartest Du jetzt? Welche Einstellungen im BIOS beim BOOT?
Hast Du Windows 10 od 7 drauf?


----------



## HisN (28. Februar 2016)

Bei mir würde ich auch keine Regel finden.
Mal läuft der Kreis von Win 10 nur ne halbe Umdrehung, mal sehe ich ihn zwei oder drei Touren machen. Genau das gleiche mit der Windows Anmeldung.
Und Unterschiede zur normalen SSD konnte ich jetzt auch nicht groß feststellen. Nur der Kopiervorgang zwischen zwei 512er Samsungs ist der Burner.
Ach ja, bei mir dauert die Zeit durch den Post übrigens länger als der Windows Ladevorgang. Viel RAM und viele USB Geräte, sowie nicht nutzbarer Fastboot kosten viel Zeit. So wie immer eigentlich. Je mehr Hardware im Rechner, desto länger der Post.


----------



## rotmilan (29. Februar 2016)

HisN schrieb:


> Bei mir würde ich auch keine Regel finden.
> Mal läuft der Kreis von Win 10 nur ne halbe Umdrehung, mal sehe ich ihn zwei oder drei Touren machen. Genau das gleiche mit der Windows Anmeldung.
> Und Unterschiede zur normalen SSD konnte ich jetzt auch nicht groß feststellen. Nur der Kopiervorgang zwischen zwei 512er Samsungs ist der Burner.
> Ach ja, bei mir dauert die Zeit durch den Post übrigens länger als der Windows Ladevorgang. Viel RAM und viele USB Geräte, sowie nicht nutzbarer Fastboot kosten viel Zeit. So wie immer eigentlich. Je mehr Hardware im Rechner, desto länger der Post.



Ich hatte ja die SATA über Bios deaktiviert, und doch kommt mein Rechner auf 45Sek. USB habe ich nur den Drucker, der ausgeschaltet ist dran.
Ich bin überzeugt, dass Windows 10 schneller booten kann, weil Windows 7 M.2 Treiber nicht mitbringt. Ich hatte auch gelesen, dass Mainboardhersteller
für die Unterstützung der M.2 Schnittstelle einiges ausdenken werden, weil der Chipsatz X99 fährt natürlich diese Schnittstelle nicht unbedingt voll aus.
Es ist nicht nur Chipsatz X99 Problem, es hat einige Z170 User mit M.2, die sich an den längerem Bootzeit die Zähne ausbeissen. Mir war klar, dass bei solch
neue Hardware die Anbindung mit einem alten Chipsatz nicht das A und O ist, aber überraschenderweise auch mit dem neusten Chipsatz Z170 nicht optimal gelöst, vllt muss das Betriebssystem auch noch optimiert werden für M.2 SSDs. 

Sicher geht's jetzt nicht NUR um die Bootzeit, der Transfer von Dateien ist ne Wucht, dafür habe ich die M.2 SSD.


----------



## HisN (29. Februar 2016)

Puh .... bei mir sieht das mit USB ganz anders aus.

Maus 2x, Tasta 2x, Joystick, Throttle, Colorimeter, TrackIR, Cardreader (3x), zwei Monitore und deren Hubs, DVD-Laufwerk, Gamepad, Digitizer, Floppy, Rockstar-Dongle, Scanner, Aquaero, Corsair Link

Und ich kann fast alles einzeln aufleuchten sehen während dem Post, und während Windows USB-Treiber läd. Der Zeit-Unterschied beim Booten ist immens wenn ich das Zeug abstecke.


----------



## rotmilan (29. Februar 2016)

oh mann echt. ich habe Maus und Tastatur vergessen, aber was Du zu bieten hast, das geht über den Tellerrand 
Das glaube ich gerne, dass bei weniger USB Geräten der Boot schneller läuft. Du kannst im Bios USB Erkennung teilweise einstellen, od hast Du das schon?
Es ist eben schon so, man stellt den Rechner 1-2x am Tag an, da kommt es gar nicht darauf an. ich habe hauptsächlich ein Laptop, der ist in 17Sek UP.


----------



## HisN (29. Februar 2016)

Du meinst den Fastboot. Damit hat mein Board ein Problem. Ich weiß jetzt nicht genau ob es an der SATA, an der USB oder an der Ram-Einstellung liegt. Aber wenn ich das aktiviere bleibt mein Boot bei dem drehenden Kreis von Windows hängen. Und genau so sehe ich das auch, mich nervt der lange Boot-Vorgang nur wenn ich gerade mal wieder Test-Phase habe, also OC im Bios wild rumprobiere oder mein Graka-Bios ein paar mal neu Flashe. Ansonsten ... Hauptsache er kommt durch den Boot durch^^


----------



## rotmilan (12. März 2016)

ich hätte früher schauen müssen,
neuer Samsung NVMe Driver Installer 1.1 -> Samsung SSD Downloads | Samsung SSD
keine Ahnung wie lange der draussen ist.

das Booten geht nicht mehr 1Min und 07Sek, sondern 47Sekunden mit dem 1.1 Treiber von Samsung.

Ich habe auch viel gelesen, dass die Z170 Board auch stark länger haben über eine M.2 SSD zu booten als SATA-SSD.


----------

